# 5.7 & 6.0 question



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

What kind of mileage can you expect(ruff ball park) from a 5.7 and 6.0?(not mpg)

I know diesel's will run for ever if you take care of them, so i am comparing to that.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 97 K2500. Ext Cab, Long Bed. 8600 GVWR, 4.10 gears. Vortec 350 / 5.7L for you metric guys. 5900# curb weight. I can count on about 13 just banging around. I can squeeze 16 on the road if I'm really careful. I need to put in a tune, hopefully pick up some economy there. Truck has 135K on it.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Scenic Lawnscape;807474 said:


> What kind of mileage can you expect(ruff ball park) from a 5.7 and 6.0?(not mpg)
> 
> I know diesel's will run for ever if you take care of them, so i am comparing to that.
> 
> ...


Hi Rich
There are many chevys out there with the 6.0 that the guys are getting 150K out of them if you take care of them.

Regards Mike


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry, vehicle mileage. 200K+ is very common, 250K not unusual. I plan to get at least that out of mine. I have a friend with a Sub with 350K on the 350.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I have a 95 Chevy with 120,000 on it now, I plan on driving it for a while.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

flykelley;807517 said:


> Hi Rich
> There are many chevys out there with the 6.0 that the guys are getting 150K out of them if you take care of them.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thanks Mike

All the trucks I am seing in my price range are in the low 100,000 mile range, so maybe I will start looking at diesel( I want to buy something that will last awhile


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

My 2500 with the 6.0 just rolled 150K today and not one single sign of letting down. Still pulls a trailer daily and plows all winter. My Blazer has 140K on the 350 and still gobs of power. And neither engine burns anything nor leaks a drop. It is all about the maintenance you give them. My 94 2500 had a 350 in it. Had 200k when I sold it, original engine with no overhaul. Still see it around town now with well over 300K and still running original and strong. And the 4L80E is still original behind it too


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

My truck has 233,000 miles on it and still runs great.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My 98 has the 5.7. Somewhere around 175k miles and way to many idling hours with no major problems, just normal wear items and intake gaskets. Still has plenty of power, I figure it's good for 300k+ at this rate.

I'm also looking at another 98 with a 5.7 with 156k on it, miles don't worry me one bit.


Not so sure on the 6.0 for longevity, but if you get something with a 5.7 and just keep basic maintenance going on it and it will out last the truck. I've seen the inside of a 97 or 98 vortec 5.7 with 168k on it, no wear lip on the cylinders and still could see all the cross hatching. And it came out of a landscapers dump truck his employees drove. So you know a small block in a 1ton mason dump driven by employees got the crap beat out of it.


----------



## Chevy4X4 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a 96' 1500 with 157000 miles. runs strong no major problems. Hope to gt 300,000 out of her. Like everyone else says just do normal maitnance and dont do anything crazy. Well built motors, built to last.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark13;807715 said:


> I'm also looking at another 98 with a 5.7 with 156k on it, miles don't worry me one bit.


I agee. Bought the Tahoe with 150K. Looked at one with 180K, Kind of wish I had bought that one. EFI makes these engines last so much longer.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Both of my current trucks have the 5.7L engines in them,... the '90 dually-dumpbed is at about 213K,... the '92 is at 283K,... and both run prefect, neither one burns or leak any oil, they both fire right up at -30°,... and neither one has had the engines touched yet,... outside of regular maintenence. I had one other Chevy with the 4.3L in it, which is basically a 5.7L with 2 cylinders chopped off,... and sold that truck with 287K on it about 9 years ago,... saw it today again,... and the current owner told me last year he hadn't touched that engine either yet,... not sure on the mileage, but I'm sure that by now, it's well over 300K. IMO, that's a testimony, at least in part, to Amsoil.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

On the other hand I had a 1990 that never made it to 15000 miles when engine burned so much oil it had to be replaced under warranty. That is not the norm. Right now we have a 5.7 with 147000 and runs great.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

My 00 6.0 will turn 125k miles in the next week or so. Zero issues, bought it with 91k. Take care of it and it won't let you down.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

GM said the Vortec 6.0's are designed to run 250,000 at least


----------



## supersteve1191 (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a 93 1500 and sold that with about 300,000 on it and not a single problem with the engine or tranny, just replaced the starter once. That had the 5.7 Now I have a 96 1500 with 162,000 on it with the 5.7 and that thing still have plenty of power. In my opinion you can't go wrong with the 5.7!


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have over 164K on a 2002 6.0 both engine and transmission show no signs of letting me down any time soon. All I have done is change the engine oil every 3-5K usually before the light comes on.
I change the transmission oil and filter every fall, and I do just the ATF every spring

At this point I would expect 300,000 out of this engine and tranny no problems


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I just looked at a 00 2500 with a 6.0 it had 270's on it and was a plow truck, nothing done to the motor.


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

I've run 2 6.0's to 230's. Change the oil and they're bulletproof! JMO


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Guy I work with has a 97 350 Z71 with 260,000. He bought it with 220,000, and has only done the intake gasket. One truck at work that came in for a check engine light, was a 5.3 1500 with 370,561 miles.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

See a 6.0L getting oil changed at dealer with 286,000 on it. Original trans. as well


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

MY 2000 2500 6.0 as just shy of 170k on it and still running great.....short of a small exhaust leak it has developed.


----------



## Thermos017 (Dec 16, 2009)

the plow i drive is a 97 k1500 with the 350 vortec. it is a company rig, so i'm pretty sure that i'm the only one who doesn't drive it like its stolen. it has around 240k on it now, and it runs like new. i have done a little work, including a rear main and valve cover gaskets, as well as sealing up a leaky transfer case. i don't recall weather i've done the injectors or not, but those are almost a guaranteed failure on the factory injectors with less than 200k. we've switched all our vortecs over to the new design just to avoid the problems that are sure to come with them. all in all i would say it's better than any other truck i've seen for surviving abuse and high mileage.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

A guy at work has a 98 ECSB Z71 with 279,000 miles on the original engine and probably the tranny also. He bought the truck with 70,000 miles on it. I guess mine with 115,000 miles on it has lots of life left.

Wayne


----------



## 515CUSTOMS (Dec 27, 2009)

My 96 1500 has 260,000 and is a great truck needs some love hear and there but still a great truck.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't get crazy with a diesel if you don't need it. A gas will last a long time. I saw 240k on mine before I sold my 95 Chevy and it still would roast them whenever. Good engines, the 5.7's, but there so common, you can find one on craigslist for a couple hundred bucks! Thats what I like about the 5.7s. 6.0's as well should be reliable as long as the maintenance is up to date. Engines, not so cheap though.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've seen a few 350s go beyond 300k, and I've seen a number of them go beyond 200k in a work environment. I drove a 6.0 for a company truck that had 285k on it when I left, last time I saw it it had 315 on it. That truck was beaten like a rented mule 6 days a week, in and out of construction sites, pulling trailers with bobcats and mini-excavators, and always loaded down with tons of equipment in the bed. They ran 15w40 in it and changed it every 5000, give or take 20,000.
My friend has a 98 with a 454 with 285k on it, purrs like a kitten.

The Chevy V8 design has been pretty much perfected since the 50s, as long as you keep at least a little oil in them they will run forever.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Detroitdan;970387 said:


> They ran 15w40 in it and changed it every 5000, give or take 20,000


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

2COR517;970427 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Seriously, when I started working there it hadn't been done in 19,000 miles. They told me to use 15w40. I had this long argument with the old timer mechanic about what the definition of 15w40 is. He thought the W was for winter, and that it should have straight 30 when it wasn't winter. What a moron. And thought it should have It called for 5w30 but I didn't dare go back to thin oil after it had so many miles with such heavy oil. So I started putting 10w40 in it.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;808722 said:


> I just looked at a 00 2500 with a 6.0 it had 270's on it and was a plow truck, nothing done to the motor.


My 2000 has 183xxx and still rollin strong


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have 207,000 miles on my 1994 K-2500 5.7 Motor never been touched so far other then replacing the valve guides around 190,000 miles. Has a few minor gaskets that seep a bit of oil but no major leaks or noises


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

My GMC with 5.7 has 172,000 and runs strong. I am starting to get antifreeze leaking from the intake manifold. The 94 Chevy has 230,000 on the 5.7 and no issues. The 98 Tahoe with 5.7 has 160,000 and no issues. All are plow trucks and all get well maintained.


----------

